# Removing only the top on the back seat cushion its a 2017



## Theo (Jan 15, 2020)

Can Anyone please post a video the instruction manual didnt show **** ....ty please help


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Theo said:


> Can Anyone please post a video the instruction manual didnt show **** ....ty please help


You want to remove the rear seat back?

Generally, you have to remove the seat bottom first. After that, the procedure varies depending on whether you have fold down seat backs (for accessing the trunk).

Here's a video. The rear seat removal starts at about 1:12 .

HTH.
Doug






More videos here: 2017 chevy cruze back seat removal - Google Search

.


----------

